# What Happened to The Golden Perch?



## Spirit of Fire (Jun 24, 2020)

What happened to The Golden Perch? It was turned into Other Related Topics or something like that.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 24, 2020)

It was morphed into The Red Book. It and Other Related Topics' descriptions were almost identical/the same:

Golden Perch:
"Discussions about works that are clearly inspired by, or have been heavily influenced by the works of J.R.R. Tolkien."

Other Related Topics:
"Discussions about other material related to, or have been inspired by Tolkien's works."


----------



## Spirit of Fire (Jun 24, 2020)

Isn't The Golden Perch a more important inn than The Mad Bagder? It had the best beer in the Eastfarthing...name alteration?


----------



## Halasían (Jun 24, 2020)

Spirit of Fire said:


> *What Happened to The Golden Perch?*


With some taterz it was made into Fish n Chips at The Floating Log?

I must have missed the lore on 'The Mad Badger' as I know of these in the Shire:

*The Green Dragon*
*The Floating Log*
*The Bridge Inn*
*The Ivy Bush*
*The Golden Perch*
*The All-Welcome Inn*
There are also these in or near Bree:

*The Prancing Pony Inn* - the premiere Inn of Bree
*The Forsaken Inn* - a derelect building twenty or so miles east of Bree
Ah... further research has The Mad Badger in Archet in Breeland, a creation of the MMORPG Lord Of The Rings Online.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jun 25, 2020)

Spirit of Fire said:


> Isn't The Golden Perch a more important inn than The Mad Bagder? It had the best beer in the Eastfarthing


Indeed! Where am I going to prop up the bar now?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 25, 2020)

Halasían said:


> With some taterz it was made into Fish n Chips at The Floating Log?
> 
> I must have missed the lore on 'The Mad Badger' as I know of these in the Shire:
> 
> ...



Yeah I figured since it's for games, it could come from an LOTR game lol


----------



## Spirit of Fire (Jun 25, 2020)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Yeah I figured since it's for games, it could come from an LOTR game lol


But shouldn't an authoritative inn hold priority? The best beer in the Eastfarthing...


----------



## Spirit of Fire (Jun 30, 2020)

So will the top-notch inn bump out any of the other ones? Particularly a made up one?


----------



## Halasían (Jun 30, 2020)

I believe Erestor explained it. The Mad Badger Inn is an LOTRO 'game' Inn for the 'games' forum. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Spirit of Fire (Jul 1, 2020)

Halasían said:


> I believe Erestor explained it. The Mad Badger Inn is an LOTRO 'game' Inn for the 'games' forum. Makes perfect sense.


It doesn't actually, to canonize something clearly non-canon. But, if everyone is set on that forum staying, perhaps it should replace the Floating Log. I don't recall anything special about that inn,


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jul 1, 2020)

The only reason we had the Golden Perch in the first place is because a former, banned member petitioned and pestered the previous admin until they got it. When we were looking at the forums, the Perch had ~25 threads in it while the other bars have several hundred (minus the Badger which is less than a year old). 

As I previously stated, the Perch and Other Related Topics had almost an identical description but unlike the Perch, Other Topics has a lot more traffic as well. None of the other inns are going away or being removed,. The Floating Log has more threads than any other inn and is posted in regularly, as are The Green Dragon and The Mad Badger now as well. None of the games in the Badger are "canon" so it really doesn't seem to matter if the inn is as well or not.


----------



## Spirit of Fire (Jul 1, 2020)

Then this is a tragedy, to be sure.


----------



## Halasían (Jul 1, 2020)

Spirit of Fire said:


> It doesn't actually, to canonize something clearly non-canon.



How does a fan-based messageboard "canonize" anything? No, the Mad Badger is not canon, just as LOTRO is not canon. I said it made sense as it is a 'game' created inn for the 'game' forum. Erestor again explained it pretty thouroughly. I guess if you want to title forums a specific way that you creat your own site and do with it what you wish.


----------



## Spirit of Fire (Jul 1, 2020)

Halasían said:


> How does a fan-based messageboard "canonize" anything? No, the Mad Badger is not canon, just as LOTRO is not canon. I said it made sense as it is a 'game' created inn for the 'game' forum. Erestor again explained it pretty thouroughly. I guess if you want to title forums a specific way that you creat your own site and do with it what you wish.


I could, but it's probably easier to just make logical suggestions on an already existing site with an established user base.


----------



## Halasían (Jul 2, 2020)

Spirit of Fire said:


> I could, but it's probably easier to just make logical suggestions on an already existing site with an established user base.


True. I agree with your statement sans 'logical'.


----------



## Spirit of Fire (Jul 3, 2020)

Halasían said:


> True. I agree with your statement sans 'logical'.


You'll get there eventually


----------



## Halasían (Jul 4, 2020)

Spirit of Fire said:


> You'll get there eventually


You and your saying "you"... it would be one hell of a drinking game.


----------



## Spirit of Fire (Jul 4, 2020)

Halasían said:


> You and your saying "you"... it would be one hell of a drinking game.


I thought you had already started


----------

